# My 3 "together" for the last time.....



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

great photos. and what a beautiful container for her!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh Liam does look sad. I think he's going to need a little extra love the next few weeks.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my, Liam made me cry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Liam does look sad missing his girl. Give those boys a big hug and let them comfort you. That is a beautiful container for a beautiful girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Liam - - Your packmate is always with you sweet boy~watching out over you and everyone else.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww, Liam does look sad. I am glad you got a "final" picture of the three of them.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahhhh poor Liam... Lyndi's Urn is truly beautiful...so glad she is back home with you


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - what a pretty box she's in. 

My Jake's little box is up on my dresser - I can see it from here - just couldn't bear to put it in the ground in case we ever move. My husband says if he goes first that Jake goes with him - it's our little battle because I say the same thing.

Peace to you Rob.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I wonder if they know...


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

How sad yet remarkably beautiful. Sorry to hear of your loss Rob. I really dont want to look forward far enough to see that point in any of our pet's futures. Again my condolences


- Brandon


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What lovely pictures, and yes the dogs do look sad. I know they pick up on our moods and emotions..... So nice you've got your dog's ashes back.

My condolences to you and your family

Tanya


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So glad that your girl is now back home -as I have said before, it is always a relief when they do come home for the final time. I have my dogs ashes all on a shelf next to our bed, as I too could not bear to put them in the ground.

Give your two a big hug from me - the look on Liam's face has me in tears.

Sleep softly Lyndi


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Again, I am sorry for your loss. 

In these photos Liam does look very sad. So I will pass on some advice that I heard this past weekend. Do something with the dogs that you have never done before... a new place... a new game. A place that neither you or the dogs will associate with Lyndi. Even if it is something as simple as changing the route that you walk the dogs.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sad and sweet, it just brings tears to my eyes. Are you going to make a memorial shelf or corner for Lyndi? ((HUGS)) from Augie and I.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, Liam made me cry. I'm glad your girl is home, but I know how bittersweet that feeling is. Smooches to the sad doggies and a hug for you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> So sad and sweet, it just brings tears to my eyes. Are you going to make a memorial shelf or corner for Lyndi? ((HUGS)) from Augie and I.


Thanks to all for the kind words. I took the pictures outside today however I will not be burying Lyndi's ashes. Her favorite place was the backyard and I thought about spreading out there but I can not bring myself to do that either. Right now I have her ashes on a bookshelf in my bedroom. I do plan to find a more suitable place for them soon. A nice shelf sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words. I took the pictures outside today however I will not be burying Lyndi's ashes. Her favorite place was the backyard and I thought about spreading out there but I can not bring myself to do that either. Right now I have her ashes on a bookshelf in my bedroom. I do plan to find a more suitable place for them soon. A nice shelf sounds like a good idea.


I made a memorial corner bookshelf for my Ollie. It has 4 shelves, the first has a picture of her, the second has her ashes, the third has the paperwork from the mortuary, cards and her tags, the last shelf has her flexi leash and her favorite toys. It brings me such comfort to have her "home in her spot" and surrounded by her things.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww...Rob...I know how bittersweet it is to bring them home. Liam does look sad.  I like the advice that Bob-N-Tash gave about doing something different with the boys. Maybe that will give Liam a little lift...and you too. Lyndi's box is beautiful...it suits her as she was such a beauty. I have a special shelf with a memorial for Kody with a candle nearby that I sometimes light for him or for new new Bridge angels like Lyndi.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

BEEN THINKING OF YOU LOTS


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words. I took the pictures outside today however I will not be burying Lyndi's ashes. Her favorite place was the backyard and I thought about spreading out there but I can not bring myself to do that either. Right now I have her ashes on a bookshelf in my bedroom. I do plan to find a more suitable place for them soon. A nice shelf sounds like a good idea.


 
Rob, I still got Spice and Peanuts ashes, I don't think I can ever bury or spread them. Liam is looking so sad, makes me cry!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful resting place for Lyndi, very feminine. I bet having her home with you helps....it helped me. I hope your other two aren't pining away and are coping with Lyndi's loss. I have Sam resting in a wooden box with green velvet lining. He loved gnawing on wood and green is my favorite color. His final, final resting place is with me...when my time comes.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

*Sweet and Sad*

Oh, he certainly does look sad....I believe they know...I think the idea of a new game or place was excellent...and lots of hugs!

Take care,
Ellen and Bay


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Liam does look sad.. and I also believe they know whats going on...... I to havent been able to part with Princess(Bianca's sister and Keela our malamute) so Bianca will join them and still be part of our household....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Give Liam a big hug for me,he does look sad he will need a extra bit of TLC. Lyndi's box is beautiful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob, I still have Sparky's ashes sitting on my mantle. She passed away in 2002. It's hard saying good-bye.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Rob, I haven't been on much. I am so sorry for your loss. She had a wonderful life with you. I hope soon that your happy memories of her overcome your sadness right now.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so glad that she's back home with you, where she belongs. Please give Liam and Hogan lots of hugs and love from their pals in Ohio.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Goodness... that brought tears to my eyes too. It is hard to say goodbye like Kimm said. Bentley is still with me... right on my dresser near my jewelry box so I can look at him every morning when I put my rings on. I originally thought I wanted to spread his ashes somewhere, but just can't seem to do that. I think a nice memorial shelf in your home would be a great idea. 

Besides... our goldens are always the happiest with us...


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

It's good to hear Lyndi is home. You're right, Liam really does look so sad, it can break your heart. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Liam definitely needs a hug! I hope you continue to heal, I know it is never easy. My heart goes out to you. Peace.


----------

